# Calla petal --- asking for C&C



## KrisztinaK (Mar 16, 2013)

This was taken with a 50mm reverse mount macro.  I am just starting to experiment with this technique.  

Any and all CC would be greatly appreciated.

f/1.8, 1/200, ISO 100, off camera flash


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 16, 2013)

I like it.  Very clean and simple.


----------



## KrisztinaK (Mar 17, 2013)

Thanks Sparky.


----------



## KrisztinaK (Mar 24, 2013)

Can I get any C&C on this shot please?  Thx


----------



## Mully (Mar 24, 2013)

Nice abstract and I like it but the shape of the image is a little strange.


----------



## KrisztinaK (Mar 24, 2013)

Thanks.
But would you care to elaborate please ?  Strange in what way?


----------



## cenote (Mar 24, 2013)

ok, I'll ask, what is it?


----------



## KrisztinaK (Mar 24, 2013)

It's right in the thread title.

A close up of a petal from a Calla Lily.


----------



## cenote (Mar 24, 2013)

KrisztinaK said:


> It's right in the thread title.
> 
> A close up of a petal from a Calla Lily.



Silly me, didn't recognize what Calla was :lmao:


----------



## KrisztinaK (Mar 25, 2013)

No worries.


----------

